# Dutch 2011 KNPV Championship Link



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Link to videos of Championships.


www.phdcdesluus.nl


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOejXoIw_u0&feature=player_embedded

Is the first dog a sable malinois or a cross of some sort?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

a mal with a lot of charboné.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> a mal with a lot of charboné.


Haha i take it that was meant to be a joke:-D


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Haha i take it that was meant to be a joke:-D


no serious, if the hairs have black tips it's called charboné. If they have it a lot, the dog can look sable or with a black saddle when he actually hasnt.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

If anyone has any doubt about the pressure put on a dog in the KNPV stick attack , all you have to see is the Dogs reaction at 2:50 as a the stick is broken over him.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> no serious, if the hairs have black tips it's called charboné. If they have it a lot, the dog can look sable or with a black saddle when he actually hasnt.


WOW,,,,,thanks selena, i actually thought that was a slightly underweight sable GSD. I had my doubts though since it was a KNPV championship and i don't usually see GSDs at those.


----------

